# Woodford Lodge Sugar Factory, Trinidad - January 2009



## Trinpaul (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the former Caroni Ltd sugar factory at Woodford Lodge which was once owned by Tate & Lyle Ltd from approx 1930's until the early 1970's. Caroni was closed down because it was a perennial money loser and the factory will be sold for scrap. The site itself is secured so entry inside the factory is not possible. Last year the factory carpark was full of old equipment and vehicles which were sold at auction so there are very few pieces of the rolling stock left. 






Aerial view of the factory.





Mobile crane used for loading and off-loading cut sugar cane from the trucks.





"Tasker" trucks used to transport the sugar cane from the fields to the various factories. 





The sugar factory.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent Report TP!

Have you been down south to Penal? There's quite a few old empty buildings -including what looks like a Cinema?

Thanks for sharing -very interesting 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 13, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Excellent Report TP!
> 
> Have you been down south to Penal? There's quite a few old empty buildings -including what looks like a Cinema?
> 
> ...



Hey LB. I have not been down Penal side for nearly a year but I think I know the building you are referring to. If you go past Penal you get to Palo Seco where the oil installations are and there are some old abandoned buildings. There was an old refinery in Brighton but that was scrapped and demolished years ago. I'll try and get some more "diverse" pics in due course.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 13, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Hey LB. I have not been down Penal side for nearly a year but I think I know the building you are referring to. If you go past Penal you get to Palo Seco where the oil installations are and there are some old abandoned buildings. There was an old refinery in Brighton but that was scrapped and demolished years ago. I'll try and get some more "diverse" pics in due course.



Thanks T.Paul -I look forward to seeing some more of ya pics 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting explore, TP. I really like the look of those trucks/trailers.
Cheers


----------

